# Darn Hitchhikers...



## Sine_Qua_Non

Just can't rid myself of these stowaways that seem bound and determined to tag along with innocent, unsuspecting shipments...
@Rabidawise was gracious enough to send me two Cain Maduro Robustos to try, but some other goodies snuck in the box! Suckers must have been telepathic, because they all seem right in line with what I enjoy smoking. CCA, Norteno Lonsdale, and even a couple of Matilde (which I've been wanting to try.)

Thanks, brother!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Flyin' Brian coming off the top ropes!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Acceptance is the answer my friend! 
Nicely done @Rabidawise!


----------



## Bigjohn

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Glad they made it quickly! You seem to like a lot of the same flavors that I do, so I just chose some that I thought fit the bill. Enjoy them man, that's what they're meant for!


----------



## mpomario

My favorite vitola of The norteno and those matilde are great. Nice smack. 


Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Dran

Well done Brian!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Man, I don't know about those...if you need to get rid of them, I'm here for ya. 

Nice lot there. Nice work Rabi!


----------



## Olecharlie

Nice indeed Enjoy!


----------



## Rabidawise

mpomario said:


> My favorite vitola of The norteno and those matilde are great. Nice smack.
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


Right? I wish I would've bought more of them. I hope that sale happens again!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Rabidawise said:


> Glad they made it quickly! You seem to like a lot of the same flavors that I do, so I just chose some that I thought fit the bill. Enjoy them man, that's what they're meant for!


Well, you hit the mark, no doubt about it. I've had 3 or 4 different Nortenos before; never even knew they had a lonsdale vitola. Definitely looking forward to turning it to ash. And I plan on smoking the pre-rested Cain Maduro tonight. 



Matt_21 said:


> Man, I don't know about those...if you need to get rid of them, I'm here for ya.
> 
> Nice lot there. Nice work Rabi!


Haha, touche'...


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Mmmmmm, Matilde


----------

